# Most overrated piece of gym equipment



## dk8594 (May 19, 2019)

I'm going with ab machines.....a thousand dollar piece of equipment that can be replaced by lying on the floor. 

Anyone else got anything?


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2019)

Treadmill (in warm climate areas). Go walk outside. Make more room for squat racks.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 19, 2019)

Smith machine...


----------



## Straight30weight (May 19, 2019)

Personal trainers.....


----------



## rawdeal (May 19, 2019)

dumbells in pastel colors


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2019)

Abortion machine. $2,000 machine that can e replaced with a free hanger from Ms. Kim’s dry cleaner.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> Abortion machine. $2,000 machine that can e replaced with a free hanger from Ms. Kim’s dry cleaner.



strange equiptment they have in the gyms over there in Japan! 
how about the hand bike. here's a sweeet deal on a refurbished one if you disagree...
View attachment 7835


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2019)

jin, you're fukin horrible, lmao!

i'd say the ab machines too


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2019)

Abductors machine. Probably the worst fuking machine in the whole gym and one of the most popular with women. It's a fuking scam


----------



## Gibsonator (May 19, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Abductors machine. Probably the worst fuking machine in the whole gym and one of the most popular with women. It's a fuking scam



well shit seek, i use that thing to open my hips up for squats it helps a lot. but i don't use it like the women ur referring to do.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> well shit seek, i use that thing to open my hips up for squats it helps a lot. but i don't use it like the women ur referring to do.



Haha sorry bro. If you're wanting to active your hip flexors prior to squats I think doing some band work would work much better for you. imo.  Also, your whole body should have a warm up prior to squats.  again, imo.


----------



## rawdeal (May 19, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Abductors machine. Probably the worst fuking machine in the whole gym and one of the most popular with women. It's a fuking scam



Fun to watch them in use though ....


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2019)

Mirrors. There is absolutely no reason for you to look at yourself in the mirror while lifting.


----------



## Hurt (May 19, 2019)

Definitely the ab machines and smith machines. If every gym in America took out an abdominal crunch machine and replaced it with a reverse hyper, I would be a very happy guy.


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mirrors. There is absolutely no reason for you to look at yourself in the mirror while lifting.



Buuhhh... I wanna see my pump!


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 19, 2019)

The air conditioner because it's generally freezing cold. The body cools down during sweating, hahaha!


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> The air conditioner because it's generally freezing cold. The body cools down during sweating, hahaha!


put a sweater on


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2019)

All those fookin bouncy bosu ball things...come in early on a Saturday morning after a group class the night before and it looks like a fookin' beach party broke out.


----------



## dk8594 (May 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> Abortion machine. $2,000 machine that can e replaced with a free hanger from Ms. Kim’s dry cleaner.



Is that the same thing as the seat on a spin bike?


----------



## bengom (May 19, 2019)

Squat cage, worst thing in the gym














*Syke *not a fan of the weighted rowing machine, my op only


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2019)

bengom said:


> Squat cage, worst thing in the gym



Someone ban this man!!!


----------



## Long (May 19, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mirrors. There is absolutely no reason for you to look at yourself in the mirror while lifting.



I work out at home. One of the biggest things I miss from my old gym days are mirrors. Especially on shoulders.


----------



## Hurt (May 19, 2019)

This is likely an unpopular opinion but also the leg extension machine. I rarely ever use it and think many use it too much to satisfy the requirement of “leg training”...I think we would be better off without such a crutch. It’s also a pretty unnatural method of loading the leg.


----------



## bogie418 (May 19, 2019)

The recumbent bike.  When a regular bike is too hard.


----------



## Gadawg (May 19, 2019)

I was gonna say squat rack also but then I remembered how I like to curl in there


----------



## Straight30weight (May 19, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mirrors. There is absolutely no reason for you to look at yourself in the mirror while lifting.


“Things ugly people say”


----------



## snake (May 20, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mirrors. There is absolutely no reason for you to look at yourself in the mirror while lifting.



Got a big ass 4'x6' in front of the squat rack.:32 (18):


----------



## snake (May 20, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> The recumbent bike.  When a regular bike is too hard.



I expected this out of Seek.


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2019)

snake said:


> I expected this out of Seek.



lol that's right. Correct. Haha


----------



## John Ziegler (May 20, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mirrors. There is absolutely no reason for you to look at yourself in the mirror while lifting.



how am i gunna video secretly video tape milfs without mirrors


----------



## rawdeal (May 20, 2019)

Milfs have no appeal to PoB.


----------



## Viduus (May 20, 2019)

For me it’s more about redundancy. PF has a tricep pushdown, dip bars and an assisted dip. It’s the exact same movement - pick one and throw the rest out.

Ab machines were my first thought but I finally found a body masters one that hits my upper abs just right so I’m in the process of learning to use them as a new tool :/


----------



## Iron1 (May 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> how about the hand bike.



I actually find this thing invaluable for rehabbing minor shoulder injuries and getting them warmed up for bench without exerting too much energy.


----------



## bigdog (May 20, 2019)

treadmills... kill them all!


----------



## bogie418 (May 20, 2019)

The heavy bag can go away too.  Its a magnet for crazy people.


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> The heavy bag can go away too.  Its a magnet for crazy people.



I'd rather them go there then, "air box". The fukks up with those people?!


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 20, 2019)

German89 said:


> I'd rather them go there then, "air box". The fukks up with those people?!



The infamous shadowboxers.


----------



## Long (May 20, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> The heavy bag can go away too.  Its a magnet for crazy people.



A few three min rounds on the heavy bag with one min rest periods is better cardio than any other peice of equipment in the gym save for a jump rope.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 20, 2019)

Long said:


> A few three min rounds on the heavy bag with one min rest periods is better cardio than any other peice of equipment in the gym save for a jump rope.



Agree 100%. But put one in your basement or go to a boxing gym. Heavy bags out in the open at commercial gyms attract the biggest freaks in your city.


----------



## BrotherJ (May 20, 2019)

That ab spinning machine thing - not sure the name but it's where you kneel on a pad then twist your torso left and right. Old gym I went to had one and it was either old ladies on it, or some dude who would try to twist the whole stack of weight and impress all the rest of us.


----------



## Long (May 20, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Agree 100%. But put one in your basement or go to a boxing gym. Heavy bags out in the open at commercial gyms attract the biggest freaks in your city.



I work out at home.


----------



## Texan69 (May 26, 2019)

Those hoist machine that like rock when you lift 
there’s a whole new row of them at my gym and they are so dumb


----------



## Viduus (May 27, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Those hoist machine that like rock when you lift
> there’s a whole new row of them at my gym and they are so dumb



I don’t even consider them workout equipment. Have you tried the curl piece that moves the seat up and down as you curl ?


----------



## BRICKS (May 27, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Those hoist machine that like rock when you lift
> there’s a whole new row of them at my gym and they are so dumb



Silent long enough.  Have you ever used any of that "stupid" stuff?  I have a Hoist dual action leg press.  Put that seat as close to the foot plate as you can and put some real weight on there and do some reps. Dead serious,if you are ever in my neck of the woods PM me.  We'll train legs on it.  I'll bet you a steak dinner and a case of beer (or a bottle of Scotch, your choice) that I can make you puke or cry (again, your choice)
View attachment 7852


----------



## Texan69 (May 27, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Silent long enough.  Have you ever used any of that "stupid" stuff?  I have a Hoist dual action leg press.  Put that seat as close to the foot plate as you can and put some real weight on there and do some reps. Dead serious,if you are ever in my neck of the woods PM me.  We'll train legs on it.  I'll bet you a steak dinner and a case of beer (or a bottle of Scotch, your choice) that I can make you puke or cry (again, your choice)
> View attachment 7852



this doesn’t look bad 
I just don’t get why the arm and lat pulldown and  chest presses  need to rock what is the point of it all?

edit: bad as in shitty equipment 
it looks like it would be a good one


----------



## Texan69 (May 27, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I do the even consider them workout equipment. Have you tried the curl piece that moves the seat up and down as you curl ?



Ya I don’t get it 
I feel stupid when I do them. At my gym it’s the  designated grandma section cause nobody uses them so all the old ladies hop on them


----------



## Viduus (May 27, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Silent long enough.  Have you ever used any of that "stupid" stuff?  I have a Hoist dual action leg press.  Put that seat as close to the foot plate as you can and put some real weight on there and do some reps. Dead serious,if you are ever in my neck of the woods PM me.  We'll train legs on it.  I'll bet you a steak dinner and a case of beer (or a bottle of Scotch, your choice) that I can make you puke or cry (again, your choice)
> View attachment 7852



You’re going to make me re-evaluate my opinion now... I’ve never seen a leg piece by them. I’ll see if I can find one.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 27, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Silent long enough.  Have you ever used any of that "stupid" stuff?  I have a Hoist dual action leg press.  Put that seat as close to the foot plate as you can and put some real weight on there and do some reps. Dead serious,if you are ever in my neck of the woods PM me.  We'll train legs on it.  I'll bet you a steak dinner and a case of beer (or a bottle of Scotch, your choice) that I can make you puke or cry (again, your choice)
> View attachment 7852


i wanna go puke with bricks


----------



## dk8594 (May 27, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> this doesn’t look bad
> I just don’t get why the arm and lat pulldown and  chest presses  need to rock what is the point of it all?
> 
> edit: bad as in shitty equipment
> it looks like it would be a good one



I am in the same boat. I will be first in line to use that leg press, but am confused as to what their theory is behind the moving seats on everything. Bricks, do you have any insight?


----------



## BRICKS (May 27, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I am in the same boat. I will be first in line to use that leg press, but am confused as to what their theory is behind the moving seats on everything. Bricks, do you have any insight?



You move not only the weight you load on the machine but also your body weight (plus sled, minus for mechanics of the equipment I guess). I can speak to the other equipment, but I've never used a leg machine that work them as well as this one. I'm guessing that because of the incorporation of body weight like this they have produced a piece of equipment that has a wider target demographic of user.  You can use just body weight to well over a thousand pounds on that leg press.  Huge horns and its built to handle it.


----------



## HeiseTX (May 28, 2019)

Seated Lower back extension.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 10, 2019)

Saw a standing lateral machine.... not cables, an actual machine. Apparently standing laterals with dumbbells is too complicated.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 10, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Saw a standing lateral machine.... not cables, an actual machine. Apparently standing laterals with dumbbells is too complicated.


the standing side lateral raise? only seen those in videos, actually always wanted to try one of those. Necessary? No, but would be something cool to switch up with every now and again.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 10, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> the standing side lateral raise? only seen those in videos, actually always wanted to try one of those. Necessary? No, but would be something cool to switch up with every now and again.



This thing. I played with the one they have at my gym. Felt awkward as he11 and I am not sure what the benefit is supposed to be.  At least with the seated lateral machines you can make the argument that weight is better positioned by being on your elbows. 

If you ever get the chance to try it, let me know. I would be curious to see if your experience is the same as mine.


----------

